# Question about Candida?



## Guest (May 31, 1999)

Hey there Moldie or anyone else??? I have been told among the bowel problems and fibro that awhile back I have Candida problems... It kind of went into remission years ago.. But this year I have been on a few rounds of antibiotics for sinus infections.. I started the Atkins diet about 11 days ago...No sugars or refined carbs.. Lots of veggies and proteins... Well I am itching rectally, my stomach has been in an uproar.. Another vaginal itching episode and so on and so on... DO you know if cutting all this food out of my system will cause yeast die off and it will get worse before it is better??? Also, Moldie where did you get treated for Candida??? I would like to find someone here in Calif.. I am in the central valley of Calif..and there are not really any good docs for this... Thanks for your time.. Love Donna


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 1999)

Dear DonnaB; Hi! Yes, sometimes it does get worse before it gets better, having been there, done that, bought the supplements. Most medical doctors don't treat candida albicans and even more won't even recognize it. I was lucky enough to have a doc who was both an M.D. and an N.D.. I'd suggest trying your yellow pages under Naturopathic Medicine or ask at your local health food stores. They will get you where you need to be if you have candida, and from experience only, it sounds like you do again. But, you're not alone. So do I.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Greetings again, DonnaB. I went to an allergy clinic in La Crosse, WI called Allergy Associates. People come from all over, I know. I met one from North Carolina. She was there for mysterious hives she was having. I got a list of MD's off the internet for Fibro- not sure if any of them believe in treating it. Dr. Jacob Teitelbaum, who has fibro, wrote a book called: "From Fatigued to Fantastic" writes about and treats Candida, but he is in Maryland, I believe. Perhaps someone in a fibro support group might know of a place. That's how I found out about the one I went to. (God bless her, she never came back, so I could thank her). The support groups listed in Teitelbaum's book in CA are in LA, Sherman Oaks, San Fran, and Laguna Niguel. You might find it in Dr. Crooks book; "The Yeast Connection." Good Luck to you DonnaB.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 1999)

Thanks Moldie... This is not unknown territory for me.. I have been to a Doctor who also treats with natural substances.. I have had hair analysis, and blood tests, and he said I do have candidiasis in my system but at that time it was under control.. I just know that 12 days ago I changed my diet.. Higher protein, low carbs, no refined sugars, and no fruits right now, and I have had so much rectal and vaginal itching and gas and all the lovely IBS stuff .. SO, I started taking my caprylic acid again, and now taheebo tea, and acidophillus,,,, I am just curious about if the yeast is going crazy...Its like it is out of control.. Even the inside of my ears are itching severly.... So, I will look through the books and see what to do.. I will try to contact this doc in Thousand Oaks.. BUt, unfortunately he is very expensive.... ANd I really do not have the money for it right now....Maybe in a week or so... Thanks for the information... I will check it all out.. Talk to you later.. DOnna


----------

